# 65 radio speaker speaker



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone have details on size (ohms) and physical dimensions for a front dash mount AM radio speaker for a 65 GTO. Not looking for anything over the top just a functioning replacement. Mine was long gone before I got my car. Also any idea on suppliers? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ames has them listed. So does Year One. When I get around to replacing mine, I'm going to get some black speaker cloth to cover the speaker cone so that you can't see it from the top of the dash, though.


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

olde-goat said:


> Anyone have details on size (ohms) and physical dimensions for a front dash mount AM radio speaker for a 65 GTO. Not looking for anything over the top just a functioning replacement. Mine was long gone before I got my car. Also any idea on suppliers? Thanks


This is an old thread but I was working on this speaker replacement project and figured some new info might be helpful for goat owners. The front dash speaker for my Delco push button AM radio is a 4 x 10 unit at 10 Ohms. Ames and Chicago Muscle have them listed but it must be the virus slowdown as I find them hard to come by right now. If you are looking for close to original speakers check out Classic Car Speakers which is out but expects some it next month. The originals use hold down brackets that do not come with the speakers. I sent my old speaker to JV Restorations Car speaker repair service reconing restoration refurbish Delco GM for rebuild. BTW, I was removing a dual speaker Kenwood and going back to original AM radio and speakers (front and rear) and found that loosening the 4 back nuts on the heater controls allowed some wiggle room below to work the dash speaker in and out. The speaker screws required a 3/8" socket as were the heater nuts. A universal/wobble adapter or a flexible ratchet extension bar will make the job easier.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Taylor65Goat said:


> This is an old thread but I was working on this speaker replacement project and figured some new info might be helpful for goat owners. The front dash speaker for my Delco push button AM radio is a 4 x 10 unit at 10 Ohms. Ames and Chicago Muscle have them listed but it must be the virus slowdown as I find them hard to come by right now. If you are looking for close to original speakers check out Classic Car Speakers which is out but expects some it next month. The originals use hold down brackets that do not come with the speakers. I sent my old speaker to JV Restorations Car speaker repair service reconing restoration refurbish Delco GM for rebuild. BTW, I was removing a dual speaker Kenwood and going back to original AM radio and speakers (front and rear) and found that loosening the 4 back nuts on the heater controls allowed some wiggle room below to work the dash speaker in and out. The speaker screws required a 3/8" socket as were the heater nuts. A universal/wobble adapter or a flexible ratchet extension bar will make the job easier.


I haven't bought any in years, but several years ago you could get them from JC Whitney.


----------

